# Miscarriage questions, warning...pictures



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

One of our yearling does miscarried this morning. I have saved he fetus and called the vet for testing. I have moved the doe to a private pen and cleaned up as best I could the area we found the fetus in. And I have searched earlier threads for more info. My question is this. Does this fetus look normal to you? I think my chickens may have gotten to it before we noticed because the top of the skull is broken out. But, there is no brain material in there and the skull seems too large. I am wondering if this was just a malformed and inviable fetus or if this is the normal shape of a fetal skull at 11 weeks?


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Follow through with your plan with the vet.

As a non-vet, that fetus looks normal to me. Did you do anything different with your doe lately? Worm, vaccinate, antibiotics?


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

Oh no! Sorry about the miscarriage


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I agree..its looks like normal growth...there are so many things that cause miscarriage...Ihope the vet and pint point the cause...
Im sorry fro the loss...best wishes


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

I had a doe miscarriage twins that looks pretty much just like that, except they were still intact and not as purple, nothing had gotten to them yet by the time I went out to check on everyone. It looks normal to me, but bruised looking. 
My does miscarriage was from being headbutted in the stomach one too many times from my bossy Alpine doe. My doe continued to have healthy pregnancies, she had quads the following pregnancy, and triplets this year.

But definately have it checked out and have your doe tested, just to be safe.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Looks normal to me. The brains the chickens might have ate or if you have blue jays they will eat it. I had a chick that hatched after mom left the nest with the rest of chicks and found it under a blue jaw. After it died a checked it out and it pecked all the way to its little brain.


----------



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

Thank you all for your responses. Well, I think I have it figured out. I ordered ten bags of feed for my girls and picked up one a few days ago and the rest this morning. I had just opened the one bag and was feeding directly out of the bag. This afternoon, I started to pour the new bags into the barrels when I discovered at the bottom of the first bag clumps of moldy feed, I opened a second and found the same thing at the bottom of the bag, the bag I had been feeding out of had the same problem. I am fairly certain that this was the root of my problem. I have returned the feed and have an appt. with the warehouse manager in the morning to discuss this. I just pray that no more of my girls lose their kids. So sad, but lesson learned. Always pour out the bags of feed and examine them closely.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I'm so sorry your doe aborted.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Sorry for your loss :hug: I would guess that it was likely the bad feed, how is your mama doing ? Some will mourn lost kids, even as early as this baby was.


----------



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

The doe is doing ok. She doesn't seem to know anything is wrong. She's just mad about being separated from the herd.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Im very sorry  
Hope you can find answers:hug:


----------



## pubgal83 (Oct 31, 2012)

Normal, I had one miscarry at 130 days that looked very similar.


----------



## pubgal83 (Oct 31, 2012)

pubgal83 said:


> Normal, I had one miscarry at 130 days that looked very similar.


That sounded so insensitive. I'm sorry you lost the kid and I hope you get some answers. Unfortunately time will heal the pain of loosing any animal on your farm. Best wishes.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

pubgal83 said:


> Normal, I had one miscarry at 130 days that looked very similar.


That's a very small, undeveloped kid for 130 days along, did you have it tested? It looked like it quite growing around day 70 or so.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I am sorry for the Loss. I to had a doe lose one also. It was hanging out of her and I had to pull it out. It looked just about like your picture. I did not know she was pregnant. 
Keep an eye on the rest also for Listeria or polio from the mold. 
Great catch by the way.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Used2bmimi said:


> The doe is doing ok. She doesn't seem to know anything is wrong. She's just mad about being separated from the herd.


Since you know it was the feed I think she can be let back with the herd.
So sorry this happened.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

OMG , at least you know what caused it  
Prayers for all your does .


----------



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

Thanks everyone. So far the other girls are ok.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I am very sorry


----------



## pubgal83 (Oct 31, 2012)

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> That's a very small, undeveloped kid for 130 days along, did you have it tested? It looked like it quite growing around day 70 or so.


I did not have it tested. She was my first to abort or loose a kid so I had no idea that it was undeveloped for the age. I am sure of the date she was bred though.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> That's a very small, undeveloped kid for 130 days along, did you have it tested? It looked like it quite growing around day 70 or so.


Was thinking the same thing.


----------



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

I brought the fetus to the lab for testing today at the request of the Co-op where I bought the feed. They are being very nice about it and are working with me to make things as right as possible. This doe actually belongs to my daughter and was her breeding project for 4H. So, she is learning a lot and will have an interesting record book this year. I am always surprised at how well my kids cope with the harsh realities that sometimes crop up on a farm.


----------



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

Tests came back from the lab as negative for contagious causes. Whew! At least I don't have to worry about the rest of my girls. The Co-op sent some of the feed in for testing too and we are awaiting a response from that lab. I am curious to see that too.


----------

